# Best old games?



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

so i has 55$ from a birthday, and im not sure what games i want. i want the most bangy-bang for my buck, so i plan on getting a bunch of 2 or 3 year old games. i like games like skyrim,grand theft auto, and call of duty. any suggestions? *hugs all*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

2-3 years is not old, but I'll be a nice guy for a change and recommend you Borderlands 2


----------



## Ahro (Nov 18, 2013)

Have you played Red Dead Redemption? That game is amazing! Wouldn't pass that up if you're a GTA fan, as it's also by Rockstar.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

If you like action alien shooting, go for Aliens: Colonial Marines. It's tad newer than 2 years, but still, you might like it.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If you like action alien shooting, go for Aliens: Colonial Marines. It's tad newer than 2 years, but still, you might like it.



il try it ^>^


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't. He's messing with you. That game bombed hard and is PLAGUED by technical issues galore. 

You're a dick, Cup. XD

You could look into Serious Sam 3. Very straightforward classic style FPS that will keep you busy for a LONG time. Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon is another excellent one that's $15.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't. He's messing with you. That game bombed hard and is PLAGUED by technical issues galore.
> 
> You're a dick, Cup. XD
> 
> You could look into Serious Sam 3. Very straightforward classic style FPS that will keep you busy for a LONG time. Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon is another excellent one that's $15.



^>^ well i do plan on getting that also. *hugs*


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread might be dildos, but MGS3 is the best thing I have recently played. The _FEEEELS_, THE FUCKING FEELS, MAN.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Ahro said:


> Have you played Red Dead Redemption? That game is amazing! Wouldn't pass that up if you're a GTA fan, as it's also by Rockstar.


I prefer Redhead Temptation


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

2 years ain't old. :<

Try getting a copy of Jet Set Radio Future. Should run properly on a 360, only with a few graphical hiccups.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> 2-3 isn't old. The original Zelda, that's old. PokÃ©mon blue is old.
> 
> Giving suggestions would help if we knew the system/console.


Most of the current games are made for all platforms. I don't think it matters that much here.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> This thread might be dildos, but MGS3 is the best thing I have recently played. The _FEEEELS_, THE FUCKING FEELS, MAN.




what does that stand for? .3.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Most of the current games are made for all platforms. I don't think it matters that much here.


I thought he wanted _old_ games. :3c


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> what does that stand for? .3.



Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Metal Gear Solid 3.



oh .3. those games arent my style


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> I thought he wanted _old_ games. :3c


2-3yo old games :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> oh .3. those games arent my style



Same actually.
But a good stealth game you may like is Dishonored.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Same actually.
> But a good stealth game you may like is Dishonored.



still kinda expensive


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

Deus Ex Human Revolution is half-decent as long as you don't look forward to the ending too much.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Deus Ex:Human Revolution is the easily one of the best rpgs that has been released this past decade, despite its flawed ending. Buy it. Make love to it.


fixed


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> fixed



Ahem...


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ahem...



Of course, if it's too powerful for you, there's the original PSOBB if you're interested. There's several free servers out there, which is good cause the GC version runs about $200 right now. @_@;


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

You'd be surprised. My laptop was a 6450 and it ran the game at max settings 30 FPS. This game is optimized extremely well and not demanding at all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> so i has 55$ from a birthday, and im not sure what games i want. i want the most bangy-bang for my buck, so i plan on getting a bunch of 2 or 3 year old games. i like games like skyrim,grand theft auto, and call of duty. any suggestions? *hugs all*



Oh sweet merciful fuck I hope to god you aren't calling 2-3 year old games "old".


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ahem...


Meh, I'd rather play my robocop simulator ;/


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

2-3 is old? Man, I must be a living relic.

But if that's the bracket you're going for, Angry Birds seems to be doing pretty well


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Meh, I'd rather play my robocop simulator ;/



I'd rather simulate your demise.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

Do we even know what kind of platforms Noah HAS?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I've just been naming stuff that's on PC, 360, or PS3. Since his tastes seem to center around those three.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Of course, if it's too powerful for you, there's the original PSOBB if you're interested. There's several free servers out there, which is good cause the GC version runs about $200 right now. @_@;


PSOBB is available on PC, so that's pretty easy to get into. Pretty sure the client is free to download, so the whole thing's free.



Ranguvar said:


> Meh, I'd rather play my robocop simulator ;/


I didn't ask for this.


----------



## veeno (Nov 18, 2013)

Fallout 3 or Vegas.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 18, 2013)

veeno said:


> Fallout 3 or Vegas.


Fallout 1 or 2. Lets take the wayback machine further and say Wasteland while we are at it.

Now I feel old.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I didn't ask for this.


I NEVER ASKED FOR THIS! Gawd, get it right 
I am trying to think of shit I like, because everyone likes what I like. HM<MMMMMMMMM Let's look at the ole' steam library and pick out some 2-3 year "old" games

Spec Ops: The Line
RAGE
Max Payne 3
Alan Wake


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, and invest in Unreal Tournament. The first one.


----------



## veeno (Nov 18, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Fallout 1 or 2. Lets take the wayback machine further and say Wasteland while we are at it.
> 
> Now I feel old.


Holy shit i remember wasteland.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 18, 2013)

veeno said:


> Holy shit i remember wasteland.


There is a quick startered sequel coming in the not too distant future.
Fallout is a very close relative to Wasteland, Wasteland laying the foundation for Fallout.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> still kinda expensive



You can get Dishonored easily for around 15$... not all that expensive.

I'll also recommend Serious Sam 3. Very simple shooter, but quite a bit of fun.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't even know what came out in the past 2 - 3 years.

You mean we're NOT going to talk about Metroid and Mario 3 and Megaman 2 and the like?
How disappointing.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

The only Metroid he'd be able to play would probably be either something off of an emulator, Other M (no) or Prime Trilogy (too expensive). Only Mario games I'd suggest would be the Galaxy games. As for Megaman? Boot up that NES emulator, I guess.

If you have a Wii Noah, perhaps Kirby's Return to Dreamland and Okami would be good choices.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> so i has 55$ from a birthday, and im not sure what games i want. i want the most bangy-bang for my buck, so i plan on getting a bunch of 2 or 3 year old games. i like games like skyrim,grand theft auto, and call of duty. any suggestions? *hugs all*



I fail to see how any of those three games are old. Super Mario All-Stars is old, Link to the Past is old, Sonic the Hedgehog is old, Call of Duty is not. I think you should get a SNES if you want to know "old".


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

Which system are you going to play these games on?

If you have a PS3 get the PS+ subscription (Black Friday will have it for 30 at gamestop) and get the free games. http://www.theblackfriday.com/gamestop-blackfriday.shtml
If you also wait you can get  quite a few games for 10-15 on Black Friday from Walmart if you want games from Xbox 360 or PS3 - http://www.walmart.com/cp/1076614

Will Be $15 on Black Friday - http://www.walmart.com/cp/1161885
Will be $10 on Black Friday - http://www.walmart.com/cp/1161884

If you want old games from a PC go to GOG.com

It makes no sense to ask for "old games" without knowing what you're capable of playing.

It's like asking for the best tires and not saying what car you drive.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> I have an NES. That's old.


Have you played Atari today?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Never played Atari. 

Anybody here remember Final Fight 2 for the Super NES?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 19, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> oh .3. those games arent my style





XoPachi said:


> Same actually.



NO, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND, NOT AT ALL!

Through your first play, this game feels serious, it breaks you down and makes you love and hate, then cry like a goddamn infant. But by playthrough three, you'll be trying to beat it wearing a taxidermy crocodile head, ladies' makeup, duckies on your clothes, and a fucking crossbow bolt through your abdomen, just because you _can_. This is a game that can't take itself seriously, and it's wonderful for it.

Hell, there's even a non-canon game over screen, where characters from a totally different game tell you you've fucked up and created a time paradox. What's not to love?


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Never played Atari.
> 
> Anybody here remember Final Fight 2 for the Super NES?


Of COOurse! Mike Haggar for Mayor of Toronto! Kick that Chris Farley looking mofo out!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> What's not to love?



It's kinda boring to me. I just watch my sister play it. I have more fun with that. :3
And those links were hilarious.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Have you played Atari today?


Gotta say, Atari (2600) is kinda... Bad. There were a lot of good games on it, don't get me wrong, but a combination of tight deadlines, extremely small ROM sizes and lack of precedent, Atari games were all incredibly basic. Then again, the only place at the time you were going to get a better gaming experience was the arcade. Remember those?

Well. That or Intellivision.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Of COOurse! Mike Haggar for Mayor of Toronto! Kick that Chris Farley looking mofo out!


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Gotta say, Atari (2600) is kinda... Bad. There were a lot of good games on it, don't get me wrong, but a combination of tight deadlines, extremely small ROM sizes and lack of precedent, Atari games were all incredibly basic. Then again, the only place at the time you were going to get a better gaming experience was the arcade. Remember those?
> 
> Well. That or Intellivision.


It was mostly imagination back then, and like you said all there was except for Intellevision or Arcade. Atari also was directly responsible for the crash of '85, and still have those treasures from the Sword Quest games under lock and key.
 And yes I remember arcades, I had my eighth birthday party as a local arcade. Boomerangs, they had laser tag as well. Ahhhh that was some refreshing nostalgia. I thank you Runefox.




DarrylWolf said:


> Mike Haggar



*VS*


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 19, 2013)

I consider before 2000 the ''olden days'' also. i have a weird perception of time


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Old to me in gaming 10 years.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd point to the N64, PlayStation and back as old gaming.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd like to point out I played the very first mario on NES few weeks back. Also Megaman 2 and Bubble Bobble.
Make jealousy gland overload by saying you actually own them


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> It was mostly imagination back then, and like you said all there was except for Intellevision or Arcade. Atari also was directly responsible for the crash of '85, and still have those treasures from the Sword Quest games under lock and key.
> And yes I remember arcades, I had my eighth birthday party as a local arcade. Boomerangs, they had laser tag as well. Ahhhh that was some refreshing nostalgia. I thank you Runefox.
> 
> 
> *VS*



Haggar wins hands down.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Bubble Bobble.



*clings*


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd like to point out I played the very first mario on NES few weeks back. Also Megaman 2 and Bubble Bobble.
> Make jealousy gland overload by saying you actually own them



GOD I'd love to own them. All I have for my NES is Dr. Mario :B


----------



## veeno (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Never played Atari.
> 
> Anybody here remember Final Fight 2 for the Super NES?


You mean the best Final Fight?


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Get some Genesis Sonic games? HAve you played NiGHTS into Dreams ...? It's on Steam.


----------



## BRN (Nov 21, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> NO, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND, NOT AT ALL!
> 
> Through your first play, this game feels serious, it breaks you down and makes you love and hate, then cry like a goddamn infant. But by playthrough three, you'll be trying to beat it wearing a taxidermy crocodile head, ladies' makeup, duckies on your clothes, and a fucking crossbow bolt through your abdomen, just because you _can_. This is a game that can't take itself seriously, and it's wonderful for it.
> 
> Hell, there's even a non-canon game over screen, where characters from a totally different game tell you you've fucked up and created a time paradox. What's not to love?



I owe you a drink. I plan to tat' some of The Boss' words.

But you missed one extremely, extremely vital thing about MGS3.

[yt]GETet3sENKM[/yt]


_(also, next time you meet with EVA, try tranquilising her. Use the directional microphone to hear her sleep-talk. It's revealing.)_


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 21, 2013)

BRN said:


> I owe you a drink. I plan to tat' some of The Boss' words.
> 
> But you missed one extremely, extremely vital thing about MGS3.
> 
> ...



_OH GOD YES HOW COULD I LEAVE THIS OUT_
Truly shameful! |D

I always spent far too long pissing around with Raiden's mask on, just irritating people and being an ass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

OOOOH!!!
OP would LOVE Crackdown!!
Its like GTA but better with far more character and style! You get a Super SUV that jumps and drives on fucking walls, a jet black Optimus Prime, and the bat mobile. I wish you could play as a chick...though I could easily see why they'd omit such a thing. If you know what happens when you level up in the game, you could easily see what could deter them from that choice (granted I'd still pick her ;w; ).

Shit was like the best (nonarcadeshooter) 360 exclusive man.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Old to me in gaming 10 years.








Played with this one before.

And this






The baseball game was fun as hell and I hate baseball as a sport lol.


----------



## BRN (Nov 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Bubble Bobble.



109532 HIGH SCORE 000000
_______250000
25
____________________
|___________________|
|____POPCORN_______|
|___________________|
|___________________|
|__________________ |
|___|_______|_______|
|___________________|
|___________________|


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Bubble Bobble is the shit.



Arshes Nei said:


> Played with this one before.
> 
> And this
> 
> ...



Oldest I own is a Super Nintendo from my childhood. I HAD an NES up until 3 years ago. :c


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 21, 2013)

BRN said:


> 109532 HIGH SCORE 000000
> _______250000
> 25
> ____________________
> ...



It was pretty aggravating when it became Bust a Move. Bubble Bobble > Bust a Move


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oldest I own is a Super Nintendo from my childhood. I HAD an NES up until 3 years ago. :c


My NES survived until I was about 18 or 19.
I had it since I was 2.

RIP.
:c


----------



## Runefox (Nov 21, 2013)

My NES would still be alive today if not for the fact that it's MIA. I don't miss it much though except for the nostalgia factor and the memories. I'd rather pick up a Commodore 64 or an Amiga. :3


----------



## Fernin (Nov 21, 2013)

BRN said:


> [yt]GETet3sENKM[/yt]



Where's the interesting, unusual, or out of the ordinary for MSG part.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 21, 2013)

As a kid, my folks couldn't afford goodies like vidyas, so I only got finally my own NES this year, actually. I found it goin' scrapping for metal on junk week, somebody'd literally put it out for trash. It had clearly not been played in at least my lifetime, if ever; Mary Poppins condition, not so much as a single bent or corroded pin, with a mint Dr. Mario cart still just sitting in there. 

The things some people throw away!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1uoj1AcssG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uoj1AcssG4[/video]

I want that suit!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 22, 2013)

Demon's Crest is a pretty cool old game. Such great atmosphere.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Demon's Crest is a pretty cool old game. Such great atmosphere.



I've seen that one. Surprised it doesn't have it's own Nightmare Fuel page on TV Tropes.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 22, 2013)

Duke Nukem Forever. That game was tight, yo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've seen that one. Surprised it doesn't have it's own Nightmare Fuel page on TV Tropes.



Why? It wasn't remotely scary. Like...at all.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Go play Dark Souls.

Actually, everyone go play Dark Souls.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 23, 2013)

If you have a PC, get Morrowind and Oblivion. I got lucky and got them for $5 each on Steam. One warning though, Oblivion is only fun with mods.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 23, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> If you have a PC, get Morrowind and Oblivion. I got lucky and got them for $5 each on Steam. One warning though, Oblivion is only fun with mods.



I don't know, Morrowind's pretty clunky without mods. Oblivion's fine as vanilla though, but dat leveling system... @_@;


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why? It wasn't remotely scary. Like...at all.


Not scary, but there was some awesome (spooky) imagery. That eye-ball boss. Eugh. And the Dark Demon...


----------

